# ONLY HALF LEFT



## GrBeast001 (Feb 25, 2004)

IM GUESSING MY PIRANHAS GOT IN A FIGHT AND NOW ONE OF THEM IS BITE IN HALF (PICTURE INCLUDED) WHAT SHOULD I DO SHOULD I TAKE HIM OUT TO DIE OR SHOULD I KEEP HIM IN THERE TO HEAL WHAT SHOULD I DO WILL HE HEAL I CAN PUT HIM IN ANOTHER TAKE FOR A WHILE IF HELL HEAL. PLEASE HELP!!!!!!


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

his tail wont regenerate, but i dont know exactly what you should do.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

the bite is far up to his stomach and anal, he won't generate..just freeze him so he won't feel much pain.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Man, that sucks.

How long were they in the tank together?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'd toss him freezer in ziplock with some water 
(maybe double bag )


----------



## GrBeast001 (Feb 25, 2004)

ive had them for only a week

i also had 2 others and they just died on me somehow with no reason so im pretty pissed. but i have one left hopefully he will be ok, the one left that is.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

That wound is not survivable. Freeze him.

-PK


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

> i also had 2 others and they just died on me somehow with no reason so im pretty pissed. but i have one left hopefully he will be ok, the one left that is.


That seems abit strange to me. How often do you check your water water for ammonia, nitrate and PH?

Maybe something is wrong with the water>...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would suggest euthanasia for that piranha, if it is as bitten in half as it looks.


----------



## GrBeast001 (Feb 25, 2004)

i check my water every week i took him out and froze felt bad but it had to be done i dont think he was going to grow back half his body.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats sad


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

my spilo might be joining your red in piranha heaven...he's sick as hell


----------



## marko78 (Sep 10, 2003)

sorry for the loss


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

GrBeast001 said:


> i check my water every week i took him out and froze felt bad but it had to be done i dont think he was going to grow back half his body.


 he wasn't


----------

